# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Duizeligheid - Artikels

## Agnes574

Wat is duizeligheid?

Iedereen is wel eens duizelig geweest. 
Toch is het moeilijk het begrip duizeligheid te omschrijven.
In het algemeen wordt onder duizeligheid verstaan het gevoel dat beleefd wordt als de relatie tot de ruimtelijke omgeving verstoord is. 
Normaal gesproken krijgt ieder mens voortdurend informatie over de ruimte om zich heen en over de positie die het lichaam daarbinnen inneemt. Die informatie is afkomstig van de volgende systemen: 
-De evenwichtsorganen. Het evenwichtsorgaan is gelegen in het rotsbeen en vormt met het binnenoor het slakkenhuis. Het evenwichtsorgaan is gevoelig voor de stand van het hoofd en voor veranderingen van de snelheid van het hoofd. 
-Het tweede belangrijke zintuig, dat onze oriëntatie beïnvloedt, zijn de ogen. Dit weet iedereen uit eigen ervaring: als men de ogen sluit, is lopen of stilstaan moeilijker. 
-Tenslotte beschikken wij over het zogenaamde diepe gevoel in spieren en pezen. Vooral de signalen uit de benen en de nek geven informatie over de stand van het lichaam, en van het hoofd ten opzichte van het lichaam. 

Al deze informatie, van de evenwichtsorganen, de ogen en het diepe gevoel, wordt verwerkt in de hersenstam en de kleine hersenen. Van daaruit gaan prikkels naar de spieren van het lichaam, zodat wij houding en evenwicht kunnen aanpassen en bewaren.
Er gaan ook signalen met informatie naar de grote hersenen waar het bewustzijn zetelt. Indien daar verkeerde of nog niet bekende signalen binnenkomen, ontstaat het gevoel van duizeligheid. 
Duizeligheid is dus de ervaring van een gevoel, dat op zichzelf - net zoals pijn - niet gemeten kan worden. Van pijn echter weten we vaak waar het vandaan komt, van duizeligheid meestal niet, en dat maakt het zoeken naar de oorzaak van de klacht soms erg lastig. 

Verschijnselen van duizeligheid
De meeste mensen klagen bij duizeligheid over draaierigheid, een licht gevoel in het hoofd, het gevoel alsof de wereld om hen heen draait of dat zijzelf rondtollen. Als u dit gevoel heeft, kunt u gedesoriënteerd zijn en moeite hebben met het bewaren van uw evenwicht. Dit onaangename gevoel kan gepaard gaan met allerlei andere klachten zoals angst, transpireren, geeuwen, zuchten, misselijkheid en braken. Klassieke voorbeelden van bovengenoemd ziektebeeld zijn wagen- en zeeziekte. 

Oorzaken van duizeligheid
Elke stoornis op een van de plaatsen in het hele systeem kan duizeligheid en/of evenwichtsklachten veroorzaken. 

1. Vooral een acute aandoening van één evenwichtsorgaan leidt tot heftige duizeligheid met misselijkheid en braken. Vaak ziet men de omgeving draaien. Soms heeft men ook het gevoel alsof men opzij geduwd wordt of in een put valt. De klachten kunnen van enkele seconden tot weken duren, waarna spontaan herstel optreedt. Bij dit laatste speelt het centrale zenuwstelsel een belangrijke rol.
De meest bekende oorzaken van een stoornis van het evenwichtsorgaan zijn: 
-Een ongeval met hoofdletsel (scheur door het rotsbeen; hierin liggen het binnenoor en evenwichtsorgaan). 
-Ontstekingen (griep, middenoorontsteking). 
-Ziekte van Ménière. 
-Doorbloedingsstoornissen van evenwichtsorganen en/of hersenen. 
-Een goedaardige tumor op de evenwichtszenuw. 

2. Ook kunnen aandoeningen van het gezichtsvermogen en vooral van de oogspieren aanleiding geven tot duizeligheid. Dit treedt bijvoorbeeld op bij het in gebruik nemen van een (nieuwe) bril of bij oogspierverlammingen.

3. Het diepe gevoel kan gestoord raken bij aandoeningen van het zenuwstelsel in de benen, bijvoorbeeld bij suikerziekte. Een andere bekende oorzaak is de beschadiging van de nek, optredend bij autobotsingen (whiplash-trauma).

4. Duizeligheid ontstaat ook bij stoornissen van de regelcentra in de hersenstam en de kleine hersenen, bijvoorbeeld: 
-Doorbloedingsstoornissen, zoals bij hartritmestoornissen en veranderingen in de bloeddruk. 
-Stofwisselingsstoornissen, zoals een laag bloedsuikergehalte bij een ontregeling van suikerziekte. 
-Vergiftigingen, vooral door alcohol of medicijngebruik. 

5. Ook de grote hersenen zijn gevoelig voor de boven genoemde stoornissen. Daarenboven kunnen psychische toestanden als stress en spanningen via een indirecte weg ook tot duizeligheid leiden.

6. Tot slot kunnen stoornissen in de zenuwen en de spieren, die houding en evenwicht bewaren, "omgekeerd" het gevoel van duizeligheid veroorzaken.

Kortom, een lange reeks van klachten en vele oorzaken die het de patiënt en de dokter niet gemakkelijk maken om met de klacht duizeligheid om te gaan.

Onderzoek
Verreweg het belangrijkste deel van het onderzoek is uw eigen verhaal! Op grond daarvan kan vaak al vermoed worden wat de oorzaak van de duizeligheid (geweest) is en welk onderzoek verricht zal moeten worden. 
In uw verhaal wordt gelet op de volgende vier aspecten:
*Om wat voor een soort duizeligheid gaat het? Voelt men bewegingen in het hoofd of van het hele lichaam? Draait de omgeving? Bestaat er valneiging of het gevoel te vallen? Is men licht in het hoofd? Schommelen of wiebelen, etc? 
*Het verloop in de tijd. Ontstonden de klachten geleidelijk of acuut? Hoe lang heeft de duizeligheid bestaan? Is de duizeligheid continu aanwezig? 
*Zijn er bepaalde omstandigheden waaronder de klachten optreden of verergeren? Afhankelijk van hoofdbewegingen? Optredend in bed, bij rechtop gaan staan of tijdens lopen, in drukke winkels of op het werk? 
*Zijn er andere verschijnselen, zoals oorsymptomen? (verminderd gehoor, éénzijdig of tweezijdig, oorsuizen, pijn of vol gevoel in het oor), misselijkheid, braken, hoofdpijn, het gevoel flauw te vallen of weg te raken, hartkloppingen, transpireren, moeite met praten of slikken, dubbelzien of uitval van een gezichtsveld, benauwdheid, angst, etc. 

Verder zal nog gevraagd worden naar het bestaan van andere ziektes, terwijl ook het medicijngebruik nauwkeurig bekend moet zijn!
U begrijpt, dat het verhaal erg lang kan zijn en dat bij het eerste bezoek aan de kno-arts niet alles ter sprake kan komen. Vaak komt er later nog een gelegenheid, bijvoorbeeld tijdens het aanvullend onderzoek. Zoals al gezegd is, kan het gevoel van duizeligheid zelf niet gemeten worden, maar de orgaansystemen die een bijdrage leveren aan het handhaven van oriëntatie, houding en evenwicht kunnen wél nader onder de loep genomen worden. 
Het meer algemene onderzoek, dat mogelijk al door de huisarts is verricht, kan bestaan uit het meten van hartslag en bloeddruk, een algemeen bloedonderzoek, inspectie van de oren, beoordelen van oogbewegingen, houding en evenwicht en meten van gevoel en reflexen.
Zonodig kan het algemene onderzoek gevolgd worden door een meer specialistisch gehoor- en evenwichtsonderzoek en in uitzonderingsgevallen door een scan (CT of MRI).
Aan de hand van uw verhaal en de resultaten van het aanvullende onderzoek lukt het meestal stapje voor stapje de oorzaak van de duizeligheid op te sporen. 

Behandeling
Uw dokter is vooral geïnteresseerd in de oorzaak van uw klachten om een zo goed mogelijke behandeling te kunnen instellen: als men weet waar "de fout" zit, dan is er misschien ter plaatse ook iets aan te doen. Voor de klacht duizeligheid zelf bestaat geen medicijn!
Grofweg kan de behandeling als volgt worden onderverdeeld: 
-aanpak van de oorzaak: een aandoening van een evenwichtsorgaan kan door de kno-arts vaak goed behandeld worden. Algemene ziekten, van hart en bloedvaten, suikerziekte, bloedarmoede en aandoeningen van het zenuwstelsel kunnen behandeld worden door de huisarts of andere specialisten. 
-aanpak van de gevolgen: gelukkig is het centrale zenuwstelsel meestal in staat de beschadiging van een deel van het evenwichtssysteem te compenseren. Bij het aanleren hiervan kan hulp geboden worden, bijvoorbeeld door een fysiotherapeut. 

Slotwoord
Het is niet mogelijk om op deze pagina alle details voor elke
situatie te beschrijven. 
Het kan zijn dat u ondanks deze uitleg nog vragen heeft of dat u meer
informatie wilt. Aarzel dan niet contact op te nemen met uw huisarts of kno-arts en om nadere uitleg te vragen.

(bron: kno.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

Duizeligheid 

Duizeligheid wordt meestal omschreven als een gevoel van onstabiliteit of lichthoofdigheid. 
Duizeligheid kan gepaard gaan met vertigo. Vertigo is het gevoel dat u zelf of uw omgeving ronddraait, zeker wanneer u uw hoofd draait. Het is meestal moeilijk de specifieke oorzaak van de duizeligheid te kennen en dit is zeker het geval bij oudere mensen, waar een combinatie van factoren tot duizeligheid kan leiden.

Er zijn twee belangrijke soorten duizeligheid :
-Duizeligheid met een draaierig gevoel 
Waarschijnlijke oorzaken :
• Vestibulitis : infectie van het binnenoor, meestal door een virus
• Goedaardige positionele vertigo : ziekte van het binnenoor
• Ziekte van Ménière

Zeldzame oorzaken :
• Ziekte van het centraal zenuwstelsel

Hulpmiddelen :
• Tijdens een aanval van duizeligheid gaat u best liggen of zitten tot het over is
• Eet een snack die suiker bevat, als het een tijdje geleden is dat u heeft gegeten.
• Rij niet met de wagen, bedien geen zware machines en ga voor de rest van de dag niet zwemmen. Hervat die activiteiten alleen als U zich weer helemaal beter voelt.

Kontakteer uw arts indien :
• U gaat best altijd naar de arts
• U moet onmiddellijk naar de arts indien u ook andere symptomen heeft als verlammingsverschijnselen, tintelingen of zwak gevoel in armen en benen, brabbelend spreken, gezichtsstoornissen, slecht horen, moeilijk slikken, verwardheid, braken.


-Duizeligheid zonder draaierig gevoel 
Waarschijnlijke oorzaken :
• Hyperventilatie vaak te wijten aan angst
• Lage bloeddruk
• Vaso-vagale aanval : eenvoudig flauwvallen
• Lage bloedsuikerspiegel

Mogelijke oorzaken :
• Hartstoornissen, zoals, hartritmestoornissen
• Neurologische afwijkingen zoals mini-beroertes

Zeldzame oorzaken :
• Epilepsie
• Polycytemie : te veel rode bloedcellen

Hulpmiddelen :
• Tijdens een aanval van duizeligheid gaat u best liggen of zitten tot het over is
• Eet een snack die suiker bevat, als het een tijdje geleden is dat u heeft gegeten.
• Rij niet met de wagen, bedien geen zware machines en ga niet zwemmen voor de rest van de dag. Hervat die activiteiten alleen als U zich weer helemaal beter voelt.

Kontakteer uw arts indien :
• U gaat best altijd naar de arts
• U moet onmiddellijk naar de arts indien u ook andere symptomen heeft als verlammingsverschijnselen, tinkelingen of zwak gevoel in armen en benen, brabbelend spreken, gezichtsstoornissen, slecht horen, moeilijk slikken, verwardheid, braken .

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Tralala

Hm ik ben vaak duizelig zonder een draaierig gevoel,voor mijn gevoel komt het bij mij door benauwdheid omdat ik het slijm in m'n neus/keel etc. niet goed weg krijg.Maar ik heb ook een lage bloeddruk,hyperventilatie en snel een lage bloedsuikerspiegel.Ook word het vaak beter door beweging,dus dat lijkt me dan weer aan de doorbloeding te liggen..een mens zit lastig in elkaar..

----------


## trampell

Ik heb vandaag te horen gekregen na meer als 20 jaar dat ik bpp heb,weet iemand hier meer van af?

----------


## sietske763

bpp dat is toch een borderline persoonlijkheids stoornis
of heb ik het verkeerd??

----------


## trampell

sorry,spelfout,bppd
blont he?

----------

